# Conexion de microfonos en guitarra electrica



## gtec (Dic 5, 2007)

Holaa a todos, bueno les queria preguntar algo, resulta tengo una guitarra electrica, la cual esta desarmada, lo unico que tengo de ella son los 3 microfonos y el selector de 5 puntos, y pues la verdad no se como conectarlo. Alguien me puede ayudar? graciass!


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2007)

Primero date una vuelta por ésta página www.pisotones.com, estoy seguro que hay un artículo sobre como conectar los mic de una guitarra, no te paso el link exacto en este momento porque la página parece estar caída.


Saludos


----------



## damianparker (Abr 15, 2008)

aqui te dejo este link espero que te sirva 


http://www.6cuerdas.com/schematics/99.html


----------



## damianparker (Abr 15, 2008)

o aqui hay una larga lista de configuraciones http://www.6cuerdas.com/pickup.htm


----------



## gtec (Abr 16, 2008)

Dano y damianparker, muchas gracias por responder, me fue muy util su información. Saludos.


----------



## eserock (Abr 16, 2008)

esta es la pagina  que te señalaron mas arriba

http://pisotones.com/pisotones.html y  tambien esta esta otra

http://www.tonepad.com/


----------

